
Intelligent design think tank’s “institute” is a Shutterstock image - shrikant
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/12/inteliigent-design-think-tanks-institute-is-a-shutterstock-image/
======
ben1040
Also, it's got to be a pretty old stock photo, given that in the background
you've got an ABI 373 DNA sequencer connected to what looks like a Mac II.

Being a relic of the very early 90s, the only thing the 373's good for now is
taking apart on YouTube and playing with the laser:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_CdHkDVDRk>

~~~
gpjt
This is why I love HN. You get an ID not just of the computer but of the
goddamn _sequencer_!

------
Lio
Hmm, this would presumably allow people, mischievous people, bad people, to
broadcast from the same "lab" in parody.

Of course I'm not suggesting that someone should DO IT, DO IT RIGHT NOW you
understand. ;)

~~~
brightsize
You are evil. And I can't wait for this to happen.

------
Luyt
Prop up an actor in a lab coat and you gain instant credibility because it
looks so 'scientific'.

~~~
jensnockert
Try it, it really does work. Some people assume you know everything about
every disease known to man as soon as you wear one.

I have also noticed that people are a lot more likely to ask you for
directions while wearing one too.

------
aarondf
"As a think tank focused on intelligent design, the Discovery Institute
presumably has no need for physical laboratories—its research is mostly
imagination-based."

This sentence turned me off tremendously. I understand that the writer doesn't
believe in intelligent design, but that's quite a jab at something that these
people are dedicating much of their working lives to. I know that (we)
Christians are often accused of being closed-minded and myopic, which is
something that I am truly saddened about in modern Christianity, but it's not
becoming of either side!

Disclaimer: Bible-believing Christian, but still a rational thinker ;)

~~~
pc86
If you're going to spout off nonsense like the folks at the Discovery
Institute, I feel little remorse when you are publicly ridiculed.

Edit:

In my haste I think my reply may have been a little tangential. Intelligent
Design is absolutely ridiculous. It carries no basis in scientific theory or
observation. It is at best bad science and thinly veiled political and
religious dogmatism, and at best a celebration of ignorance. If you want to
believe the Earth is flat, or sitting on the shell of a turtle, or 6,000 years
old, go for it. You can believe whatever you want. But when you start saying
that publicly funded science classrooms should be teaching that drivel, you
deserve every ounce of the hate, ridicule and ostracism that is coming your
way.

~~~
aarondf
re: edit.

I don't know if anyone "deserve[s] every ounce of the hate [....] that is
coming [their] way." I disagree with people, people disagree with me. I'm not
sure when we started handing out hate so freely.

~~~
pc86
Hate is an intentionally strong word; I don't actually "hate" people that
believe in ID. That being said, trying to get ID and other religiously-
motivated nonsense into schools is a direct threat to everything those schools
stand for.

Edit: type fix.

~~~
aarondf
Understood. See my comment below re: public schools.

There are schools where creationism is taught, you know what they're called?
Private schools! Send your kids there if you don't want them to hear about
evolution, simple as that.

tl;dr: I agree

------
chrisringrose
Real, peer-reviewed, science, can't prove (or disprove) there is a god. But
science has proven that if there IS a "design," it's far from intelligent.

